# COMPUTER PEOPLE - ? about using free webstats



## fluffysilkies (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Counters are ok on personal sites, but are a no-no on professional business sites.

RF


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

fluffysilkies said:


> Thanks


Whoa, what happened to the original question?? Saw it a half hour ago, just getting back to reply, and it's gone.

I use http://www.statcounter.com because it has by far the best free stats I've seen.

I wouldn't use a visible counter on a commercial page, but there's no problem with a small stats icon at the bottom. If you're using a free service, it's only fair to advertise for them.

-Dan


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Amatuer hacks have visible counters ...

... you want real professional results w/out profesional prices?

Two words:
Google Analytics

They're not up-to-the-second real time, but at the end of the day, you'll have the results to know what's working and what isn't on your site.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Rocky Fields said:


> Hey.
> 
> Counters are ok on personal sites, but are a no-no on professional business sites.
> 
> RF


What are you talking about. There even more important on a business site. Now granted you normally dont have viewable counters but you do have counters.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Gary in ohio said:


> What are you talking about. There even more important on a business site. Now granted you normally dont have viewable counters but you do have counters.


I disagree - a counter doesn't provide a business anything of value other than pageviews, and as most in the metrics industry will tell you .. 'The Page View is Officially Dead'

Again, I'd recommend the invisible but useful Google Analytics coupled with tracking one's syndication files using FeedBurner.

Both provide numbers that indicate just how compelling your content is ... or isn't ...


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

MeanDean said:


> I disagree - a counter doesn't provide a business anything of value other than pageviews, and as most in the metrics industry will tell you .. 'The Page View is Officially Dead'


I get two types of comments on my website. Customers say: "Love your site. It's simple, easy to navigate and loads fast." Web designers say: "You know, I could really increase your sales by sprucing up that website a bit." So I take what the "experts" say with a grain of salt. If you read the comments to the above article, it's clear that his opinion is far from universally accepted. Even if it were, it wouldn't mean it's right, or right for every website.



> Again, I'd recommend the invisible but useful Google Analytics


A little caution is in order whenever depending on a service from Google. If you ever have a problem that requires help from tech support, or ever run into the wrong rep who renders an arbitrary & capricious decision claiming you violated some rule you didn't violate, you might as well close your account and start over, because there's no other recourse.

-Dan


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

MeanDean said:


> I disagree - a counter doesn't provide a business anything of value other than pageviews, and as most in the metrics industry will tell you .. 'The Page View is Officially Dead'
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yea, Coke, Ford and other big name companies a counter is of little use, Log file analysis is a better way to get a view of your web site usage, but for the mom and pop company, a first page counter is still very important.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Gary,

Counters are what's hot in 1998 web design. Your "Mom & Pop" business would look like dinosaurs if they used one. 

RF


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

Just about every hosting company provides access to your raw or compiled log files. There is no need for hit counters which don't provide any usable data.

I would need a pretty good reason before I ran a script on my site from a third-party server, and a hit counter just doesn't qualify.


----------

